# locusts keep dying



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

hi all
hubby has chamealeon and on locusts
thing is despit him feeding them with greenary etc.. they die off after a couple of weeks
Air holes are there
why are they dying?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I also put a piece of damp kitchen towel in, some even provide a water dish.
To be honest a think a few weeks is quite a long time for them to survuve anyhow, mine dont seem to go more than 10 days!


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i put my locust in a large plastic tank and my crickets in another one they last for a long time but i feed my locust lettuce and cabbage and apple and i got egg boxes in there for them to hide and they last for weeks untill they grow old and die.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I have no luck keeping locust for long either, maybe a week max and they die. 

I feed them, i keep them warm, give them shelter... so ungrateful! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I just buy as i need them every few days now. Pet shops a rip off though, like £2.25 for 7 "large" ones...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just a question about locusts that has been bothering me for some time. i was embarrassed to ask before. what is it you call locusts? are they grasshoppers? or those locusts you see swarming in africa eating up the crops? we don't have locusts here. never heard of anyone feeding a locust to anything here. if you go into a pet shop and ask them for locusts, they will look at you like you are stupid. ......educate me. we just have grasshoppers!!:lol2:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

yup.... proper locusts... the swarmy things!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks! :grin1: wouldn't they have a serious amout of chitin? are they a top food nutritionally? i used to go out back a catch big 'ole greasy grasshoppers for my veilds and they loved them. i just wonder why shops here don't stock them.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I haven't looked this up or anything so i could be very wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:

BUT i thought it was based on origin. 

So like locust = grasshoppers... but grasshoppers are green to blend in with lush grass regions, whereas locust are white/brown/yellow to blend in with dry grass in desert environments.

Locust are supplied as livefood as most rep are from desert environments.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

yes locusts are species of grasshopper... there a several kinds of grasshopper that live normal grasshoppy lives on their own... until food gets very hard to find... then they suddenly start acting communally, form swarms and kinda go on the rampage.....


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

HABU said:


> thanks! :grin1: wouldn't they have a serious amout of chitin? are they a top food nutritionally? i used to go out back a catch big 'ole greasy grasshoppers for my veilds and they loved them. i just wonder why shops here don't stock them.


Hi Habu,
Just a guess but they would be able to survive in your warmer climate. Could it be they are not allowed incase they survive and begin swarming?
Any escapees here freeze to death once the autumn arrives (assuming they don't drown in the rain first)

Natrix


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

just to say thanks for your comments which i now passed onto hubby
:no1:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

remember.. once they hit the adult stage and get thier wings they dont last long atall whatever you do so if the cham is a big boy and eaten fairly big locusts thats prolyl why.

plus obviously you have to feed the locusts, give them places to hang upside down to shed, etc etc.
Locusts are cool.


----------

